# IMATS 2011/LA HAUL + MAC BLOGGERS CLLX HAUL & Other Goodies



## LeeleeBell (Jun 28, 2011)

*IMATS*













  	Inglot Gel Liner , dont have the # handy but can look it up




  	Stila Smudgestick: Blue Fin





  	OCC Lip Tars, Grandma and Trollop on the left, Lisa Watier "Coco" on the right





*MAC BLOGGERS COLLECTION + NEW ULTA OPENING HAUL (just Tarte AZC Blush  "Blissful")*

  	 		A new Ulta opened last week, very close to home *yay*, and I decided to get Tarte AZ blush "Blissful" there...Today my MAC Bloggers cllx stuff came...and decided to swatch it all out for ya's 

 	 		What I got from the Bloggers cllx:
 	 		Parisian Skies e/s
 	 		Hocus Pocus e/s
 	 		Jealousy Wakes e/s
 	 		Nitrolicious l/g

 	 		JW was the most pigmented and unique but the other two e/s were pretty and unique to my collection, so I am happy with my purchases 





 	 		Parisian Skies has more blue to it than the pic shows, on my screen at least




 	 		Blissful blush (more peachy irl)


----------



## Laura21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Firstly WOW IMATS wish their was something like this in Ireland. did u have a gd time??
  	I love the Inglot palette you purchased. I'm such a big fan of the brand their eyeshadows are so pigmented

  	Laura<3
  	http://all-made-up-21.blogspot.com


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Jun 29, 2011)

I am so jealous IMATS ! Great haul.Thanks for the pics


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 2, 2011)

frankieluvsmac said:


> I am so jealous IMATS ! Great haul.Thanks for the pics


	Pleasure to post


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 3, 2011)

your inglot stuff looks amazing!


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 5, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> your inglot stuff looks amazing!


 
	absolutely agree! so pretty


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

wow! nicely done! love the blue stila smudgepot


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

Great haul. I want more occ lip tars, they are sooo awesome!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Love the colors you picked! And the swatches are great.


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 19, 2011)

Im so jealous I wish i had the $$ to haul like that!


----------

